# Belle femme/dame/Ma belle



## Mossa

Bonjour à tous !

Je ne parle pas du tout italien, mais je cherche comment dire en italien "Belle femme", "belle dame" "Ma belle", quelque chose comme ça. C'est pour une traduction de l'anglais vers le français dans laquelle j'aimerais adapter un passage en français dans le texte, vers l'italien.

Le personnage dit en fait (en français dans le texte) "au revoir, mon amie",
mais "... amica mia" ne me paraît pas assez transparent pour un public français, sachant que c'est pour une cible grand public.

Je pensais à quelque chose comme "bellissima" ou "bella donna" (?) qui fonctionneraient bien, je pense, dans ce contexte. Est-ce que ces formules sont correctes ? Est-ce que "bellissima" est bien l'équivalent de "ma belle" ? Auriez-vous, par hasard,  d'autres suggestions ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Zsanna

Je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt pour utiliser une expression en italien ici, mais peut-être je me trompe...
Normalement, on devrait laisser l'expression en français telle que c'était dans le texte d'origin. 
Si je me souviens bien, on peut indiquer que c'était en français déjà en anglais (par ex. en mettant l'expression en italique), mais cela ne serait probablement pas nécessaire.


----------



## Mossa

Zsanna said:


> Je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt pour utiliser une expression en italien ici, mais peut-être je me trompe...
> Normalement, on devrait laisser l'expression en français telle que c'était dans le texte d'origin.
> Si je me souviens bien, on peut indiquer que c'était en français déjà en anglais (par ex. en mettant l'expression en italique), mais cela ne serait probablement pas nécessaire.



Si je puis me permettre, je ne voulais pas forcément le préciser, mais il s'agit d'une adaptation pour du doublage en français, je suis obligé de faire basculer sur une autre langue et l'italien est celle qui se prête le mieux à la situation.


----------



## Zsanna

Excuse-moi mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi serais-tu "obligé"...? Même si c'est un doublage. (On pourrait jouer avec l'accent aussi!)
Par ex. dans NCIS, il y a un personnage qui s'appelle la _Grenouille_ (en anglais) et en français c'est la _Grenouille_ aussi et - à mon avis - il n'y pas de problème. (Au moins, pas vraiment un grand problème.)
Mais tout dépend aussi sur certaines choses...
Que pourrait l'italien exprimer que le français ne peut pas? 
Qu'est-ce que serait ce "plus" vraiment?


----------



## Mossa

Zsanna said:


> Excuse-moi mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi serais-tu "obligé"...? Même si c'est un doublage. (On pourrait jouer avec l'accent aussi!)
> Par ex. dans NCIS, il y a un personnage qui s'appelle la _Grenouille_ (en anglais) et en français c'est la _Grenouille_ aussi et - à mon avis - il n'y pas de problème. (Au moins, pas vraiment un grand problème.)
> Mais tout dépend aussi sur certaines choses...
> Que pourrait l'italien exprimer que le français ne peut pas?
> Qu'est-ce que serait ce "plus" vraiment?



Ecoutez, je n'ai aps le temps ni l'envie de me justifier. je joue aussi sur l'accent, mais là, j'aimerais garder le fait qu'il parle une langue étrangère à la sienne et j'en reviens à ma question initiale sur bella etc.


----------



## Nicuzza22

Salut!
"bellissima" est la traduction de très belle... donc tu pourrais utiliser "bella", "cara" ou "mia cara"


----------



## Zsanna

Je n'ai pas bcp de temps non plus, mais j'aurais voulu comprendre (quand même) ce que vous vouliez *exprimer* par ceci.

J'ai l'impression qu'en français on utilise le vouvoiement, et si oui, il faudrait considérer cela aussi.


----------



## Mossa

Zsanna said:


> Je n'ai pas bcp de temps non plus, mais j'aurais voulu comprendre (quand même) ce que vous vouliez *exprimer* par ceci.
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'en français on utilise le vouvoiement, et si oui, il faudrait considérer cela aussi.



J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi vous parlez de français, puisqu'il s'agit ici d'une formule en italien...
Au contraire, le tutoiement convient mieux à la situation : en français (dans ma traduction) il vouvoie cette femme, mais cela ajouterait même un effet "comique" qu'il l'a tutoie quand il dit "bellissima". 
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait ni tutoiement ni vouvoiement dans "bellissima" tout court. Je me trompe ?


----------



## Nicuzza22

Non, pas directement dans le mot "bellissima" mais personne ne dirait "bellissima" à quelqu'un qu'il vouvoie...c'est aussi vrai qu'en italien on vouvoie beaucoup moins qu'en français... Moi, je préfère "mia cara"   si cela s'adapte aux temps du doublage...


----------



## Mossa

Nicuzza22 said:


> Non, pas directement dans le mot "bellissima" mais personne ne dirait "bellissima" à quelqu'un qu'il vouvoie...c'est aussi vrai qu'en italien on vouvoie beaucoup moins qu'en français... Moi, je préfère "mia cara"   si cela s'adapte aux temps du doublage...



Merci. "Mia cara" serait très bien, mais le problème est que ça ne collerait pas à l'image : il y a deux grosses labiales (lettre m sur laquelle la bouche se ferme) appuyées. C'est pour cela que j'avais opté pour "mia amica" qui est la traduction exacte de ce qu'il dit, mais je ne suis pas sûr que "amica" soit très parlant pour le grand public français qui comprendrait par contre "bellissima". Qu'en pensez-vous ?
L'idée de ce dernier terme m'est venue car le personnage a quelque chose derrière la tête en disant cela, ça colle très bien à la situation.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## pennak

Nicuzza a raison. 
"bellissima" en italien est utilisée par les tombeurs de femmes, c'est un mot qui sonne effronté et très familier, pendant que le ton de ta conversation me parait plus soutenu et affectuex, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Mossa

pennak said:


> Nicuzza a raison.
> "bellissima" en italien est utilisée par les tombeurs de femmes, c'est un mot qui sonne effronté et très familier, pendant que le ton de ta conversation me parait plus soutenu et affectuex, n'est-ce pas?



Non, non, c'est parfait, ça colle très bien à la scène. S'il dit "mon amie", ce n'est pas du tout parce que la situation est sérieuse ni affectueuse, c'est tout simplement parce que ça fait partie des mots français les plus connus des américains. Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------

